# New snails acting letharic?



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

Just added trap door snails to my 90 gallon tank. The first day they were all pretty active, now most of them just lay around, a couple spend part of the day half in/half out of there shells. Then latter on they've moved a little bit. A couple are still pretty active and climbing on the glass and such.

My PH is 7, no amonia, nitrate and nitrites read 0, fish are looking good.

Is it just them ajusting to the new tank? It's been a week, and they were a lot more active on the first couple of days.


----------

